# new method to cure dp/dr



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HarrisHarrington#p/u/8/JT95elHYlp8
Has anybody purchased this dvd program? any good experiences? worth the money?
Thanks!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

yesyes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/HarrisHarrington#p/u/8/JT95elHYlp8
> Has anybody purchased this dvd program? any good experiences? worth the money?
> Thanks!


In just listening to first 20 seconds I can already tell that this dude doesn't know what he's talking about. I seriously wouldn't waste your money.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

seems to be a very logical thinking person. not bad!


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't buy his book but I think he's very right. My dp has gotten much better and I've treated it just like that... somekind of result of me doing stuff out of character/trauma that made me depersonalize. I don't treat my dp as a special disorder just something that's related to my anxiety and overall condition - and that me and my teraphist can deal with. I don't think I've ever mentioned "DPD" to her, just feelings of unrealness. But she understands anyway.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

sara said:


> I wouldn't buy his book but I think he's very right. My dp has gotten much better and I've treated it just like that... somekind of result of me doing stuff out of character/trauma that made me depersonalize. I don't treat my dp as a special disorder just something that's related to my anxiety and overall condition - and that me and my teraphist can deal with. I don't think I've ever mentioned "DPD" to her, just feelings of unrealness. But she understands anyway.


This mentallity is exactly how my DPD got cured. Keep going!!

My DPD was caused by much deeper issues than just anxeity. Trying to just treat the DPD as a disorder is totally pointless.
After I got help for my other issues, the DPD just disappeared.
To get well, you have to be in the 'place' you are right now, that it's about trauma etc.

You are right on when you say the DPD is not a disorder in itself, that's what a lot of people seem to get caught up in. 
The unreality is caused by idenity problems, co-dependency etc.

Hope the therapy is helping you and things begin to fall into place.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ValleyGirl said:


> In just listening to first 20 seconds I can already tell that this dude doesn't know what he's talking about. I seriously wouldn't waste your money.


Just got to say you got an awsome signature. He is what i'm trusting in myself. : )


----------

